# Is a French Cuff shirt OK without a jacket?



## stealth (Apr 5, 2006)

Hey guys, new member here. Had a quick question for those of you more experienced in traditional mens dress - is it okay to wear a French Cuff Dress Shirt without a jacket? I generally only wear dress shirts with suits, but I'll be consulting with a company for a few weeks and was asked to not wear a suit or tie. I normally only buy French Cuff shirts but I'd rather not be out of place. Thanks for the help in advance.


----------



## MrRogers (Dec 10, 2005)

absolutely fine.....

However, many here will probably disagree with me

There are no formal rules on the matter, so personal preference should be your guide

MrR

"Give me the luxuries in life and I'll gladly go without the necessities"


----------



## EL72 (May 25, 2005)

I say no french cuffs without a suit. I don't even wear them with a sportcoat. Even with less formal silk knots (let alone metal links), it will still look odd to me (and likely out of place if the organization is very casual). Surely you have some barrel cuffs for this situation.


----------



## DressPRMex (Jun 20, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by EL72_
> 
> I say no french cuffs without a suit. I don't even wear them with a sportcoat. Even with less formal silk knots (let alone metal links), it will still look odd to me (and likely out of place if the organization is very casual). Surely you have some barrel cuffs for this situation.


100% with you on this one.


----------



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

I don't usually wear a tie without a coat, but I have done a french cuffed shirt under a coat with no tie. A bit more formality to a casual look.

_Deny Guilt, Demand Proof and Never Speak Without an Attorney!_​


----------



## Jimmy B. (Mar 21, 2006)

Plunge right into it! A double-cuffed shirt with nice slacks would look great. Wear a white t-shirt underneath and unbutton the second button from the top. The result is a slightly-overdressed-casual look. It's like a Red Bull Vodka - it picks you up and mellows you out at the same time.


----------



## DocHolliday (Apr 11, 2005)

It's a look popular with a lot of younger guys. Personally, I don't care for it. I'd suggest just rolling up your sleeves.


----------



## Srynerson (Aug 26, 2005)

I'm firmly in the French-cuffs-with-no-jacket-is-fine camp. I do that look once or twice a month. (I have several "fashion" French cuff shirts that indeed would probably look odd _with_ a jacket, let alone a suit.)


----------



## GT3 (Mar 29, 2006)

I would not wear french cuffs without a tie. If I am wearing a tie I am usually also wearing a suit. I think the meaning of "dressy casual" does not exist and says to the observers "I don't know what I am doing." No flaming please, just my humble opinion.


----------



## Jimmy B. (Mar 21, 2006)

Stealth, stick with your choice confidently, and nobody will ever think "he doesn't know what he's doing." A nice T&A shirt with silk cufflinks would look great with slaks at either office or lounge.


----------



## EL72 (May 25, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Jimmy B._
> 
> Plunge right into it! A double-cuffed shirt with nice slacks would look great. Wear a white t-shirt underneath and unbutton the second button from the top. The result is a slightly-overdressed-casual look. It's like a Red Bull Vodka - it picks you up and mellows you out at the same time.


You have forgotten the Kenneth Cole shoes and that the shirt should be striped.

Are you seriously advocating the American Jackass look here?


----------



## Albert (Feb 15, 2006)

YES!

It's a great look, actually.


----------



## bigCat (Jun 10, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by stealth_
> 
> Hey guys, new member here. Had a quick question for those of you more experienced in traditional mens dress - is it okay to wear a French Cuff Dress Shirt without a jacket? I generally only wear dress shirts with suits, but I'll be consulting with a company for a few weeks and was asked to not wear a suit or tie. I normally only buy French Cuff shirts but I'd rather not be out of place. Thanks for the help in advance.


There should be another point made here:

Since you are asked not to wear a suit or a tie, the implied dress code is definitely on business casual side. Why even bother with French cuff shirt then? Just wear a nice button down shirt.

(BTW, my answer to the original question is no french cuffs without a jacket.)

-Ex falso quodlibet-


----------



## Srynerson (Aug 26, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Albert_
> 
> YES!
> 
> It's a great look, actually.


I would assume you're addressing that to the original poster and not EL72's post immediately above, right?


----------



## GT3 (Mar 29, 2006)

> quote:Jimmy B. Posted - 04/05/2006 : 12:11:26
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Stealth, stick with your choice confidently, and nobody will ever think "he doesn't know what he's doing." A nice T&A shirt with silk cufflinks would look great with slaks at either office or lounge.


Confidence has nothing to do with what others think unless they talk to you, then you have chance to alter their perception of you. In that regard confidence may help... Otherwise SOL.


----------



## gng8 (Aug 5, 2005)

I wouldn't wear them the first few days. You don't know how the employees feel and probably shouldn't take the chance. If someone feels strongly that the company doesn't need expensive consultants, they will use the cuff links as a way of pointing out how expensive you are.


----------



## maxnharry (Dec 3, 2004)

I won't, but it is fashionable at the moment.


----------



## NoVaguy (Oct 15, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by stealth_
> 
> Hey guys, new member here. Had a quick question for those of you more experienced in traditional mens dress - is it okay to wear a French Cuff Dress Shirt without a jacket? I generally only wear dress shirts with suits, but I'll be consulting with a company for a few weeks and was asked to not wear a suit or tie. I normally only buy French Cuff shirts but I'd rather not be out of place. Thanks for the help in advance.


In this case, No. Skip the cufflinks. You're the outsider, coming in to tell people what to do. Best not to be too far from the mean.

Are you telling us you don't have any button cuff shirts?


----------



## Tom Bell-Drier (Mar 1, 2006)

Don`t do it!!!
its the start of a slippery slope down


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I agree with those who have pointed out you were asked not to wear a suit or tie.

Cuff links are dressier and would establish you as "one of those dressed up people." While I would like to see more people dress up and would probably think your French cuffs are okay in other situations, I would not wear them on this assignment.


----------



## GBR (Aug 10, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by stealth_
> 
> Hey guys, new member here. Had a quick question for those of you more experienced in traditional mens dress - is it okay to wear a French Cuff Dress Shirt without a jacket? I generally only wear dress shirts with suits, but I'll be consulting with a company for a few weeks and was asked to not wear a suit or tie. I normally only buy French Cuff shirts but I'd rather not be out of place. Thanks for the help in advance.


Absolutely nothing wrong with this at all. It is quite common and quite appropriate in nice weather.


----------



## Mr. Di Liberti (Jan 24, 2006)

It seems to be a toss-up among the forum members.

I'd say it fine.

I do not own a button cuff shirt, not even one. As all my shirts are bespoke, I wouldn't consider having shirts made I'd only wear for a few weeks. Yet thats me.

Anthony

Courtesy is as much a mark of a gentleman as courage ~ Theodore Roosevelt


----------



## stealth (Apr 5, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by NoVaguy_
> 
> In this case, No. Skip the cufflinks. You're the outsider, coming in to tell people what to do. Best not to be too far from the mean.
> 
> Are you telling us you don't have any button cuff shirts?


Not any that fit me any longer - I lost a lot of weight about a year ago and haven't bought any button cuffs since I never wear them.

Anyway, thanks for the advice guys. I think I'll just go pick up a couple of button cuff shirts anyway since I might need them some time later.


----------



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by EL72_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This only works if you wear coordinating K.C. cufflinks.

_Deny Guilt, Demand Proof and Never Speak Without an Attorney!_​


----------



## tintin (Nov 19, 2004)

You'll find it is very common in Europe and the UK. Usually it is dressd down by wearing silk knot instead of regular links. Many in North and South America think it's a sin but what do they know. Many of these people wear Espadrilles for God's sake.


----------



## Country Irish (Nov 10, 2005)

While I have usually reserved links for use while wearing a suit jacket, I have seen many well dressed continentals wearing cufflinks with no jacket. In fact while I hate to shock everyone here, I have seen then wearing links without even a tie!
You post did get me thinking about the subject and while I advise against it in a new job situation, I think it should be fine in a casual setting. In fact I think I will be daring and give it a try (sans tie!)


----------



## Boris (Aug 4, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by EL72_
> 
> I say no french cuffs without a suit. I don't even wear them with a sportcoat. Even with less formal silk knots (let alone metal links), it will still look odd to me (and likely out of place if the organization is very casual). Surely you have some barrel cuffs for this situation.


In total agreement.


----------



## Enigman (Mar 30, 2006)

I see no problem with French cuffs and no suit - I would see a problem with gold or flashy cufflinks and no suit, but I don't think French cuffs by themselves are a problem - I sometimes wear them with silk knots or even just button "cufflinks" for that "it's hardly a French cuff look".

More often then not though, I usually just roll up my sleeves when I'm not wearing a tie, in which case the French cuffs become moot.


----------



## jeansguy (Jul 29, 2003)

I'm kinda new as well.

I don't see a problem wearing french cuffs without a jacket. However, I think wearing one without a jacket or a tie would be wrong. It would look too much like you were trying to dress down an expensive shirt IMO.

On the other hand, I could see a no-tie, no jacket with french cuffs with JEANS, if you were going for a younger, hipp look. But I don't think it would work with dress pants.

www.thegenuineman.com


----------



## Teacher (Mar 14, 2005)

I think it looks fine. The exception for me is if the cuffs/collar are contrast, in which case it looks odd to me.


----------



## stealth (Apr 5, 2006)

Interesting, I think I'll give it a try with silk knots actually. I've always worn actual links, but I had some knots sitting around and the cuff seems rather inconspicuous if the knot is the same color.


----------



## odoreater (Feb 27, 2005)

Hmm, are people on here saying that it is okay to wear a tie, with with a french cuff shirt, with no jacket? I would personally never wear a tie without a jacket. I might take the jacket off when I'm in my office and working, but would put it on if I went outside.

However, I would wear a shirt with french cuffs with no tie or jacket, I would just use silk knots instead of cufflinks. In fact, at my office this look is quite common.

But a tie with no jacket? Never. I'm not a middle manager at McDonalds.


----------



## spinlps (Feb 15, 2004)

I wear FC's with a jacket regularly, but the jacket usually comes off in the office so the net effect is FC's alone. 

Silk links help to dress down the look, but I'd say it depends as much on the shirt. If all of your shirts are solids in the basic colors, then I'd say get some barrell cuff shirts. If you have some less formal patterned FC's shirts in checks, tattersol, or multi-stripe then I think it's easier to wear sans jacket... even with dressier links.


----------



## bystander (Jan 18, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by stealth_
> 
> Hey guys, new member here. Had a quick question for those of you more experienced in traditional mens dress - is it okay to wear a French Cuff Dress Shirt without a jacket? I generally only wear dress shirts with suits, but I'll be consulting with a company for a few weeks and was asked to not wear a suit or tie. I normally only buy French Cuff shirts but I'd rather not be out of place. Thanks for the help in advance.


It seems to me that there are two sepaprte issues you are posing here: First, whether it is an acceptable dress code to wear a French cuffs shirt with slacks/trousers. Second, even if French cuffs with slacks is acceptable in terms of a dress code, whether others in the new work environment would get the message your advised dress was meant to convey.


----------



## bdam1 (Mar 14, 2006)

It's a great look and should be fine in any business environment that is just "down" from a suit or coat standard. I do it several times a week and am in the finance industry....start off with silks and see how it plays out.


----------



## Fogey (Aug 27, 2005)

Silk knots with 'sweater' vest. One must have something if one can't be proper and wear a jacket.


----------



## bry2000 (Oct 13, 2003)

I wear FC's without a tie on occasion, but never feel 100% comfortable with the look. I think it is OK, but with simple cufflinks or silk knots only.


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

Also cool with fun cuff links. I have a pair of nice looking Guinness cuff links that I would have no problem wearing with a double cuff shirt sans coat or tie.


----------



## Clovis (Jan 11, 2005)

It is permissible in Vegas if accompanied by a large amount of gold jewelry and some very cheap shoes.

Clovis is what Clovis does.


----------



## pusso (May 5, 2009)

MrRogers said:


> absolutely fine.....
> 
> However, many here will probably disagree with me
> 
> ...


i agree with all of the above and wear French cuff shirts every day, with or without a sweater or jacket!


----------



## Ματθαῖος (Jun 17, 2011)

pusso said:


> i agree with all of the above and wear French cuff shirts every day, with or without a sweater or jacket!


I agree with 2006, too!

:smile:


----------



## StylinLa (Feb 15, 2009)

It feels to me like by asking you not to wear a suit and tie, they are saying they want you to be more casual.

i think wearing a French cuff shirt notches up the formality of your look even without tie and jacket. For that reason, I think I'd avoid the cufflinks. 

I have done dress slacks and French cuff shirt at times and I think it's okay without a tie. But I think in your specific circumstance they're trying to keep you casual. The French cuffs and nice slacks will make you a bit of a "fancy man."


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

The OP to this was in2006. Just FYI


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

I would not wear French cuffs without a jacket. I'd have a hard time wearing them without both jacket and tie.


----------



## Starch (Jun 28, 2010)

This may be superfluous by now, but my thoughts:

If I see a guy wearing a french-cuff dress shirt and a tie without a jacket, it looks like he's wearing a suit and he just took his jacket off.

If he's not wearing a tie, it looks like he took his jacket _and_ his tie off.

Both seem inconsistent with the whole premise, as presented by the OP.

The exception would be if it's a showily casual "fashion" shirt, of the sort you might see in a nightclub. That doesn't seem a wise look for work unless, possibly, you work in a nightclub.


----------



## ilikeyourstyle (Apr 24, 2007)

It may not be optimal, but I think it's okay. No need to buy a new wardrobe of dress shirts. Maybe try a sweater if you feel too dressed up.


----------



## mhdena (Jan 4, 2008)

I have some striped FC shirts I wear from time to time without a tie or jacket. The necks have shrunk.
Never done it with a white one though.

My nicest ones I wouldn't wear without a jacket.


----------



## Greenshirt (May 22, 2013)

In my opinion, a French cuff shirt is best worn with a suit jacket which calls for more formal occasion. An Oxford shirt is more apt for the casual occasion, better if buttoned down.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> The OP to this was in2006. Just FYI


No one ever checks the dates before replying to old threads. :icon_smile_big:

For my part though... the people who are anti-French cuffs with a sport coat or no tie are no fun.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

tintin said:


> You'll find it is very common in Europe.


*Very* common? No it isn't. Not at all, far from it in fact. Occasional? Yes. Common? No. Very common? Most definitely not.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

stealth said:


> is it okay to wear a French Cuff Dress Shirt without a jacket?


*NO NEVER.*

Asked not to wear a suit & tie however doesn't mean you can't wear a jacket and open necked shirt.

*ALWAYS WRONG*
tie but no jacket
cufflinks but no jacket
french cuff shirt but no jacket
waistcoat but no tie
waistcoat & tie but no jacket
double breasted jacket, blazer or suit without tie*
double breasted jacket, blazer or suit unbuttoned

*
NOT WRONG*
single breasted jacket, blazer or suit but no tie
cufflinks & jacket but no tie
french cuffs & jacket but no tie

(*NB: only wear a cravat and DB blazer if you're trying to make people laugh or you're going to a fancy dress party)


----------



## Trimmer (Nov 2, 2005)

At school we were taught if you removed your jacket you immediately rolled up your sleeves and removed your tie.

So although its 'okay' to wear a double-cuff shirt without a jacket, it is only okay if you remove the cufflinks and roll up the sleeves.

And _pace_ the Earl's reply to tintin, it would be very common to do otherwise.


----------



## Ματθαῖος (Jun 17, 2011)

Jovan said:


> No one ever checks the dates before replying to old threads. :icon_smile_big:


Which is a little ironic in a forum dedicated to traditional fashion; shouldn't we all have an eye for detail and a sense of relative timeliness?

:smile:

Matthew


----------



## mhj (Oct 27, 2010)

I work in a large internationally known hospital and I see plenty of ties with no jackets, although I haven't noticed any French cuffs. It's probably a more prevalent look than jackets and ties.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

The new bishop of our local synod preached the sermon today and afterwards met with the congregation. He was wearing something I've never seen before a clerical collar with French cuffs. It appears the bishop is as much a clothes horse as the assembly here. BTW, it was 85F and he had his coat off. Of course, with a clerical collar he wasn't wearing a tie . . .


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

Jimmy B. said:


> It's like a Red Bull Vodka.


This is an extremely good argument _against_.

Sometimes I wonder what the folks who posted in these ancient threads are up to. I don't believe anybody's still posting on here, though at least two of the people whose opinions are always worth listening to weighed in (and disagreed).


----------



## Starch (Jun 28, 2010)

In the US, it's standard behavior in an office where people wear suits (or sportcoats and ties, for that matter) to take the jacket off from time to time. There may be (indeed, I think there are) people here who will pop up and say you can't do that, and it's like women walking around in their slips or some such. They're entitled to their opinion - and certainly entitled to act accordingly - but it's a fringe opinion, and has been for at least fifty years.

So: a dress shirt and tie without a jacket is a fairly common sight, at least where it's in the context of a person who _was_ wearing a jacket and has just taken it off temporarily. Of course, if you're just looking at someone "in the moment," there's no difference between a guy who has a suitcoat hanging back in his office and a guy who's never put one on in his life. There is, or at least _sometimes_ there is, a distinction in context (_e.g._ if the guy's not even in an office at all). In any event, if we look at it from the point of view of the OP's now ancient question, if you feel (or are told) not to wear a jacket and tie, you shouldn't wear a tie by itself. You might wear a jacket without a tie, though that turns on interpreting the spirit of the instruction.

So, from the US point of view ... or at least _my_ US point of view:



Earl of Ormonde said:


> *ALWAYS WRONG*
> tie but no jacket


Not always wrong. Okay in a lower-key situation in an office where suits are the norm.


> cufflinks but no jacket


See above. Even without the tie, no rule against it. In a work context, it looks like you took your tie off for some reason. In a fashion-slave man-on-the-town context, I suppose it looks hip. Various other places it depends. For example, at a country club, it looks like you came from work and took off your jacket and tie, which is pretty normal behavioir.


> french cuff shirt but no jacket


There's no distinction between this and the prior item, unless you're wearing a french cuff shirt without cufflinks, which is odd, and kind of flappy.


> waistcoat but no tie


Okay. Could look kind of goofy in a lot of situations, but - in a situation where you'd otherwise look normal without a tie - it's not against a rule.


> waistcoat & tie but no jacket


See the whole thing above about taking your suitcoat off at work.


> double breasted jacket, blazer or suit without tie


I'd agree on the suit, though it's perhaps not a rule. The blazer is doable, but kind of on the line: an unbuttoned double-breasted jacket often looks a bit wacky, what with all that stuff flapping around, and a buttoned-up one without a tie could look sort of pretentious, unless you have sufficient insouciance to pull it off.


> double breasted jacket, blazer or suit unbuttoned


Maybe not "always wrong," but it does look off to me.

The one thing you should not do is wear cufflinks without french cuffs. Or with a short-sleeve shirt. 


> (*NB: only wear a cravat and DB blazer if you're trying to make people laugh or you're going to a fancy dress party)


I'll agree with that, at least if "fancy dress party" has the same meaning as "costume party." It did look just about right on Mr. Howell, but he was trying to make people laugh.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Starch, you have slightly misunderstood me. My "tie with no jacket" etc. refers to the person leaving the house like that NOT on removing items once at work, due to heat. 

Rules? I'm not referring to rules nor do I need them. Nor do I believe that there are any rules that apply to anything in style. I simply know what looks right and what doesn't.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Trimmer said:


> At school we were taught if you removed your jacket you immediately rolled up your sleeves and removed your tie.
> 
> So although its 'okay' to wear a double-cuff shirt without a jacket, it is only okay if you remove the cufflinks and roll up the sleeves.


Exactly. When I was in the RAF and later in the police, the moment permission was granted in Daily Orders to remove tunics, it was automatically understood that the tie must also be removed and sleeves rolled up, unless you were already wearing a short sleeved shirt.


----------

